# sandalwood/pachouli



## honor435 (Mar 10, 2009)

I made hp w these and the pach. really tones down the sandalwood, it is nice.
I also did cin/lavender, which is ok smelling(i really like lav), but worried that someone may have sensitivity to cinn? so, not sure if i will sell?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

There will always be people who are sensitive to ANY ingredients you use.  

Some people are chemically sensitive and can't handle fragrance or EOs.... some people are allergic to certain additives or fats..... as long as you disclose all your ingredients, you are doing your best to help people choose what is and isn't good for themselves!

Unless of course you are using too much of a specific ingredient that is known to be irritating above a certain level...


----------



## honor435 (Jul 11, 2009)

took forever to cure(high olive oil) but is nice now, only have 2 left, no one had sens to cin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

There you go .Isn't it nice when you try something and it works out great


----------

